
Symmetry454 - caustic
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symmetry454
======
jimbob45
I love it when ideas that have absolutely no chance of adoption get fully
thought through anyway. Esperanto is a similar idea for language - too
moonshotty, but complete.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Esperanto](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Esperanto)

~~~
toxik
Esperanto has actually been criticized for being half baked. There’s this
whole website on the subject from a respected expert. In particular it’s
really eurocentric.

~~~
yorwba
I assume you mean [http://jbr.me.uk/ranto/](http://jbr.me.uk/ranto/)

------
yardstick
The two problems as I see it:

\- A leap week is worse than a leap year. 7 days of birthdays that just don’t
exist most years.

\- No variety in day of week for your birthday. I know it’s just a cultural
thing, but always celebrating a birthday on say a Tuesday sounds depressing to
me.

~~~
martin-adams
Also the excessive variability of being paid monthly but having only 4 weeks
of expenses vs 5 the next would be a challenge.

~~~
filesystemdude
I assume if the entire world is spending billions of dollars reworking
culture, infrastructure, software, etc., that swapping to making weekly pay
the norm is just a bit of noise in that transition.

~~~
kingludite
I wonder what the gamification effect would be if we paid everything by the
second. I think for example transitioning from social support to employment
would be more attractive.

Switching everything to any other system all at once would indeed be a huge
waste of money.

------
tdoggette
[https://qntm.org/calendar](https://qntm.org/calendar)

------
ncmncm
They need to give the months different names, so the two can coexist as long
as needed.

Worldwide flag days are fatal to progress.

------
Thorentis
I've been thinking about alternative calendars recently. This is quite
interesting. I wonder if we will ever get to a point that we can have a "base
10" calendar (10 day weeks, 10 months in a year, etc.)

I suppose in-grained traditions that are so hard to change (birthdays,
memorials, etc.) make this nigh impossible.

~~~
tzs
Too much risk that 10 day weeks would end up still only having a 2 day weekend
off of work leaving an 8 consecutive day work week.

~~~
james_s_tayler
What?

The obvious conclusion is that they would have only 1 day off.

------
karimmaassen
The thing is though, our current calendar, while maybe not super logical
and/or always practical, is not broken in the sense that we're dealing with
major unfixable problems. So changing to anything other than what we currently
have is creating more issues than it's trying to solve.

And I say that as a purist and nitpicker who loves everything being perfect
and organized.

------
trymas
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Fixed_Calendar](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Fixed_Calendar)

Sounds similar, and IMHO a bit better, because every month is the same and has
only one leap day, instead of a whole leap week.

------
kingludite
My [alarm] clock displays unix time and a count down in seconds. After a few
years I've only partially got used to it. The half alseep version of me does
appericate the count down a lot. I just remembered I should experiment
counting the seconds of the day.

------
james_s_tayler
Friday the 13th doesn't exist on this calendar. Neither do it's cousins Friday
the 17th and Tuesday the 13th. Interesting.

This sounds great except the fact it would be a complete nightmare for
developers the world over.

------
Rerarom
I remember in 2004 being fascinated with the tons of alternative proposals to
the current calendar. Read about them on the kind of sites one can now find
using wiby ;)

------
wmf
The irregular-length years must cause the equinoxes and solstices to shift
around, although probably not enough to notice.

~~~
aidenn0
by up to a week over a 6 year period rather than up to a day over a 4 year
period.

------
dvh
Why having months at all if they don't correspond to moon?

~~~
saagarjha
Why have a horsepower if it doesn’t correspond to a horse?

~~~
anon73044
That's why they're trying to make us conversation to kilowatts

------
lovecg
Lousy Smarch weather!

